
How to make daily standups work in remote teams - dmonn
https://nohq.co/blog/daily-standups-in-remote-teams/
======
remotelyyours
Hi, I'm working on a product called vlokit [0] that lets you video chat with
your team. Think of it as slack meets snapchat stories.

You can send your messages instantly and get replies to them. It can be your
screen, face or voice.

It works out really well for daily standups for remote teams. You can easily
get updates across time-zones. It's real, personal. And you can keep track of
it over time.

[0] [https://vlokit.com](https://vlokit.com)

